# Hummingbird transducer replacement connector??



## Derek (May 10, 2011)

I have an older 200DX on the front of my boat. When I installed it I noticed that the wires are pulling out of the connector at the unit side. It doesn't work because of this. The cable is like a small piece of coax, with an inner shielded wire inside the outer shielded wire. The connector is just a simple 2-pin design. Do they make a replacement connector? If not has anyone ever fixed one? I don't want to buy a new transducer, because I plan to upgrade eventually.


----------



## RivRunR (May 10, 2011)

Would this extension cable work? Or maybe cannibalize it for the connector? Humminbird EC6


----------



## Derek (May 10, 2011)

this is the biggest hurdle. How do you join 2 wires that look like this?


----------



## redbug (May 10, 2011)

good luck i haven't heard of any one having luck spliceint the transducer cable


----------



## RivRunR (May 10, 2011)

It looks like plain coaxial cable, and they make splice kits for coax...finding the right _*size*_ coax splice might be a problem.


----------



## bcbouy (May 10, 2011)

goood luck. your better off buying a new one.most humminbird transducers are somewhat interchangeable.


----------



## huntinfool (May 10, 2011)

I have done it in the past, but it never really works. You can take the ground wire around the outside and solder it together. Then take the inside wire and solder it together also. But like I said I never really had any success with it. Almost all humming bird transducers have this same connector. The extension wire would not work, except for using it to get another connector. I have a couple HB transducers laying around and I have a head unit. I will see if I can cut one and solder it together and see if I can get any kind of results from it.


----------



## Derek (May 12, 2011)

any chance you want to part with one? trolling motor type

I got an email back from Hummingbird, the do not make a replacement connector. Offered me a replacement transducer at 60 bucks plus shipping


----------



## River (May 12, 2011)

I recently reinstalled a HB 768 combo on our new boat, a 1860CC Grizzley. A electrician friend and myself could not find a path to snake the wires and connectors for a concealled install. We found a path for thr wires, however the connectors would not fit through. We cut the wires for the transducer and GPS. My son , whom is a media specilast tech, did reconnect and all works fine. I didnt watch closely but Im sure he tinned all connections and heat shunk. I do remember him saying that the outer wrap of insulation had to be installed as a shielding for all to work properly. We have had several trips in the last 30 days and all works fine. So it is possible. Let me know if you need details and I will have my son answer your questions ths weekend. Hope this helps.........River


----------



## Derek (May 12, 2011)

any details you could post would be very helpful


----------



## River (May 15, 2011)

Hello this is River's Son, Creek!

When I reconnected the transducer for my Dad on his hummingbird unit I believe it contained 2 wires and a Ground. The Red and black wires were insulated with blueish tin foil from the bare ground wire. I tinned all the wire ends and place heat shirnk wrap around all the wires. Once I sodered the wires back together I shrunk the heat shirnk wrap. I then took the blueish tin foil shielding and re-wrapped that around the black and red wires, leaving the bare ground wire outside the insulation. I then did the heat shrink wrap on over the entire cable, making it almost look like new. 

Not sure if this will help in your case, but maybe it will assist you in your figuring!

-Creek


----------



## Derek (May 16, 2011)

Creek :lol: thanks for posting that. 


Mine has only 2 wires in there. One shielded in clear/white and the other unshielded. They both look to be inside the foil. I got ahold of another broken transducer but with a good plug end. I'm going to try your method, thanks.


----------



## bcbouy (May 16, 2011)

i had the exact same cable for my satelite radio break on me. i tried everything to fix it.no chance. i went and got a new one. seriously, dont waste your time.


----------



## Derek (May 17, 2011)

Well I patched it up last night. I used multiple layers of shrink wrap to seal it up. Ill probably fish tomorrow and Ill post up how it works out.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 18, 2011)

ANY NEWS ON HOW THIS WORKED? I HAVE AN OLD HB LCR 8000 THAT I NEED TO DO THIS TOO, IF IT DONT WORK ILL HAVE TO GO BUY A NEW FISH FINDER AND I ALREADY AM IN HOT WATER WITH THE BOAT REBUILD WITH THE OLD LADY!!!! :wink:


----------



## Derek (May 18, 2011)

I havent tried it yet. If it doesnt pour I may fish later today


----------



## Derek (May 19, 2011)

Tried it out yesterday. Turned on the unit and it worked. Comparing it to my other unit I was getting correct readings. Then the first time I stepped on my trolling motor it went to 1' and didn't read anything. Anyone have an ideas on this? I don't want to buy a new transducer if the unit is broken.


----------



## huntinfool (May 19, 2011)

Might have pulled the wires apart after stepping on it?


----------



## Derek (May 19, 2011)

haha stepping on it as in turning the motor on. Its a foot controlled TM. Talked to one of my local shops, he thinks the unit is fine and I am going to pick up a new transducer today.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (May 31, 2011)

Derek said:


> haha stepping on it as in turning the motor on. Its a foot controlled TM. Talked to one of my local shops, he thinks the unit is fine and I am going to pick up a new transducer today.



Derek, make sure you have slack in the new cable at the tilt/swivel mount, with the 1" hole beneigth w/chaff prevention plug, to allow movement. If it is taught, it could end up with the same failure. 

BTW, I have worked on a number of HB transducer cables (but not a 200DX), I haven't seen a pure coax cable. That was a surprise to me. When the break is very close to the connector or the transducer element, the odds of success are very low. Breaks that are away from the ends are easier to solder/work, but getting a good shield is still a challenge. If you have a digital speed control trolling motor, the shield is very important.


----------

